# Goldie Palooza 2017: Painting Huntington Beach Gold



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I'd like to share and repost an EPIC Golden event here in Southen California by way of SoCal Golden Retievers Buddies. Please contact [email protected] for further details.
★REPOST★
@socalgoldenretrievers 
GOLD EN CHALLENGE: Are you up for a challenge?

Scotland record: 222 Golden Retrievers in 2013 for the Scotland Golden Retrievers Festival. (Top pic). Socalgoldenretrievers record: ?

We have so far 141 Golden Retrievers signed up for October, 8th 2017 "Goldie Palooza 2017: Painting Huntington Beach Gold." We need 82 more Goldens to break that record. We have 1200 plus followers 
Come on❣ SIGN UP NOW at [email protected] 




















```
<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-captioned data-instgrm-version="7" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:62.5% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAMUExURczMzPf399fX1+bm5mzY9AMAAADiSURBVDjLvZXbEsMgCES5/P8/t9FuRVCRmU73JWlzosgSIIZURCjo/ad+EQJJB4Hv8BFt+IDpQoCx1wjOSBFhh2XssxEIYn3ulI/6MNReE07UIWJEv8UEOWDS88LY97kqyTliJKKtuYBbruAyVh5wOHiXmpi5we58Ek028czwyuQdLKPG1Bkb4NnM+VeAnfHqn1k4+GPT6uGQcvu2h2OVuIf/gWUFyy8OWEpdyZSa3aVCqpVoVvzZZ2VTnn2wU8qzVjDDetO90GSy9mVLqtgYSy231MxrY6I2gGqjrTY0L8fxCxfCBbhWrsYYAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div> <p style=" margin:8px 0 0 0; padding:0 4px;"> <a href="https://www.instagram.com/p/BYT--rhjjsO/" style=" color:#000; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none; word-wrap:break-word;" target="_blank">??GOLDIE PALOOZA: Official poster?? . . We would like to thank @iheartjakeandzoey and @r2gldns for this beautiful poster. . . We are super excited about it. Isn't it beautiful? . . #officialposter #goldiepalooza2017 #goldenretrievers #welovegoldens @huntington_beach [USER=13429]@America[/USER]nkennelclub [USER=63361]@kbb[/USER]utcher @abc7lanews @cbsnews @KTLAMorningNews @nbc</a></p> <p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;">A post shared by SoCalGoldenRetrieverIGBuddies (@socalgoldenretrievers) on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2017-08-27T21:25:36+00:00">Aug 27, 2017 at 2:25pm PDT</time></p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>
```


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wish I wasn't all the way across the country. It sounds fun.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

ahh, I know, right? If only there was a way to really get all the Goldens in the US together ^_^ now that would be heaven!


----------

